# Does Any One Needs Help On Buying Hardware



## SATABDI SWARUP PANDA (Apr 2, 2008)

JUST COME TO ME FOR ANY HELP ABOUT THIS *CYBER-TORNWORLD *


----------



## DigitalDude (Apr 2, 2008)

can you please give us more details ? where is your shop located ?

and lol why did you post this in fight club 


_


----------



## the.kaushik (Apr 2, 2008)

i want the price of a 21 inch or bigger TFT monitor of some company which is good!
and also hard disk price which is more than 300GB of WD or segate! 
Can you please mention which place price is this!

and why did you post this in fight club


----------



## Faun (Apr 2, 2008)

DigitalDude said:


> and lol why did you post this in fight club
> 
> 
> _



so that we can bargain, if not verbally then physically.


----------

